# //\\ In Ear Headphone Required //\\



## bozx (Jun 1, 2010)

i have to buy a in ear headphone my budget is 1000 > 1200 INR.
i already used EP-630 ( doesn't sound good with iPod Nano - very sharp sounds )
other than that also i dont need EP-830.
please suggest some thing good with good bass....


----------



## red dragon (Jun 1, 2010)

sound magic pl11,nothing much you can get at 1.2k.I am on the same boat,even streched my budget to 5k,couldnot find anything decent,thought of S4,but after hearing it,I am disappointed, will not spend 4k on it.Still searching.


----------



## bozx (Jun 1, 2010)

So no way getting even a descent one....
i cannot expand my budget at-all.... EP-630 i like but not wid my "Nano" crapy sound...


----------



## mavihs (Jun 1, 2010)

sound magic pl11


----------



## bozx (Jun 1, 2010)

its a chinese company > there is also pl-30 how about it....
creative/altec lancing are the options...?
I once for a moment thought of Bose > dropped it way too costly....


----------



## rkneo11 (Jun 1, 2010)

+ 1 for altec lansing


----------



## Deleted member 26636 (Jun 1, 2010)

buy sony MDR EX35 LP...is available within rs1200/- better sound than ep630/830.


----------



## bozx (Jun 1, 2010)

Oh ....  SONY i like it i almots forgot about it tnx... ha aha haaa
MDR EX35 LP is good i will defenitely check that out.
i have also sorted out > MDR-EX57SL/B any word about this one...


----------



## Deleted member 26636 (Jun 1, 2010)

haven't heard the 57SL but i own the EX35LP so i can definitely say that its good...


----------



## bozx (Jun 1, 2010)

SONY : MDR-EX57SL/B ( Confirmed )
I will buy two one for me and another one for my bro...
tnx.....


----------



## walkmanguru (Jun 2, 2010)

For guys like me 'cheap' earphones do the trick. I wont spend more than 300rs on an earphone unless it is a noise cancellation earphone...Does anyone know what a NC earphone cost?


----------

